# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کنکور زبان در ۱۷روز(راهنمایی میخوام)

## Ycim

سلام 
من سال دوممه کنکور میدم رشته خودم انسانی بود که بهش علاقه نداشتم و در نتیجه اصلا به کنکورش فکر نکردم گفتم کنکور زبان بدم سال اول به دلایلی که مفصله نتونستم چیزی بخونم و رتبه کنکور زبانم شد ۱۰هزار منطقه ۳ انتخاب رشته کردم ۳۵ تا هیچی قبول نشدم.
امسالم تا الان دوباره برام مشکل پیش اومده نتدنستم چیزی بخونم البته وقتی سایتو برای ثبت نام ویرایش بستن من فهمیدم به ریاضی شدید علاقه دارم ولی دیر شده بود(ریاضیم خیلی ضعیفه اما بخاطر فیزیک بعدشم نجوم دوست داشتم بخونم از پایه و کنکورشو بدم)!
بگذریم امسال هر جور شده مجبورم کنکور بدم چون خیلی تحت فشارم(خانواده و فامیل میگن داری عمرت و پشت کنکور هدر میدی رشته هایی که میخوای خوب نیستن-فکر کردن خوندم و...) خلاصه جونم براتون بگه از درس ۶ماهه کامل دورم امروز صبح از خودم کنکور عمومی گرفتم دوتا ...درصدام بدون خوندن شدن:
ادبیات۳۵
عربی۱۲
دینی۳۳
زبان عمومی ۳۶
زبان تخصصی ۱۴
حالا میخوام شروع کنم به خوندن ولی یکم سردرگمم نمیدونم از کجا و چجوری شروع کنم..استرس نداشته باشم...به حرف اطرافیان توجه نکنم....به نتیجه فکر نکنم و ۱۷روز فقط بخونم در حد روزی ۱۳ساعت....(
بنظرتون امید داشته باشم ؟همینقد بخونم یا بیشتر؟
راستی راستی یادم رفت بگم من یکی از رشته های زیر گروه ۴ زبان(ایتالیایی-اسپانیایی-ترکی استانبولی و...) و میخوام فقط باید عمومیارو بخونم تست بزنم...
حالا اگه کمکی راهنمایی چیزی دارید که چجوری بخونم و از کجا تست بزنم عاجزانه تقاضای راهنمایی دارم و احتیاج دارم به راهنماییتون♥

----------


## lix_Max

سلام امیدوارم که حالت خوب باشه
اول بریم سراغ مطالعه
ادبیات:از اونجایی که وقت زیادی نداری باید سعی کنی از مباحث آسونش تست بکشی بیرون.مثلا اگه توی مبحث دستور ضعف داری دیگه نمیخواد بشینی دستور کار کنی قوی شی چون دیگه وقتش نیست و بجای اون باید لغت قرابت و آرایه کار کنی(البته دستور که گفتم فقط یه مثال بود و ممکنه شما دستورت قوی باشه)و اما تست.دیگه الان فرصته تستای سخت تر از کنکور و غیر استاندارد نیست.وقتی مباحث انتخابیتو خوندی شروع میکنی آزمون جامع زدن و البته اینم بگم که بهتره چنتا تست محدود آموزشی هم کار کنی بعد از خوندن یه مبحث.
و اما عربی:برای عربی بهترین کاری که از الان میشه کرد و درصدی که زدی(۱۲)رو ۲۰تا ۲۵ و شایدم یکمی بیشتر بالا آورد مبحث ترجمه هست که توی همین مدت زمان محدود میتونی بخونی و کاملا مسلط شی چون یه سری نکات خیلی محدود داره که اگه بلد باشی ترجمه عربی کنکور رو میترکونی.جزوات خلاصه ترجمه با یه سرچ ساده اینترنت هم گیرت میاد.وقتی ترجمه عالی شدی و دیدی تستارو خیلی خوب جواب میدی اگه وقتی باقی مونده بود که احتمال خیلی زیاد مونده میری چنتا از مباحث دستور عربی رو که برات ساده تر هستن رو میخونی و تست میزنی و آخر دست یه آزمون جامع میزنی انشالله درصدت از اینی که هست خیلی بالاتر میره

----------


## lix_Max

زبان هم اگه بتونی لغات رو توی این مدت کم عالی بخونی و حفظ َی کامل از اونجایی که بیشتر زبان لغته میتونی هم از تستای جداگونه لغت درصد بکشی بیرون و هم از تستای کلوز تست و ریدینگ(البته ریدینگ بستگی به پایه زبانت هم داره)و اگه هم لغت بلدی خب باید بری گرامر بخونی اشکالاتو رفع کنی و وقتی همه چیز رو کامل یاد گرفتی میری سراغ آزمون جامع

----------


## lix_Max

یادت نره توی این ۱۷ روز میشه کوه رو جابجا کرد :Yahoo (99): 
موفق و پیروز باشی

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سلام امیدوارم که حالت خوب باشه
> اول بریم سراغ مطالعه
> ادبیات:از اونجایی که وقت زیادی نداری باید سعی کنی از مباحث آسونش تست بکشی بیرون.مثلا اگه توی مبحث دستور ضعف داری دیگه نمیخواد بشینی دستور کار کنی قوی شی چون دیگه وقتش نیست و بجای اون باید لغت قرابت و آرایه کار کنی(البته دستور که گفتم فقط یه مثال بود و ممکنه شما دستورت قوی باشه)و اما تست.دیگه الان فرصته تستای سخت تر از کنکور و غیر استاندارد نیست.وقتی مباحث انتخابیتو خوندی شروع میکنی آزمون جامع زدن و البته اینم بگم که بهتره چنتا تست محدود آموزشی هم کار کنی بعد از خوندن یه مبحث.
> و اما عربی:برای عربی بهترین کاری که از الان میشه کرد و درصدی که زدی(۱۲)رو ۲۰تا ۲۵ و شایدم یکمی بیشتر بالا آورد مبحث ترجمه هست که توی همین مدت زمان محدود میتونی بخونی و کاملا مسلط شی چون یه سری نکات خیلی محدود داره که اگه بلد باشی ترجمه عربی کنکور رو میترکونی.جزوات خلاصه ترجمه با یه سرچ ساده اینترنت هم گیرت میاد.وقتی ترجمه عالی شدی و دیدی تستارو خیلی خوب جواب میدی اگه وقتی باقی مونده بود که احتمال خیلی زیاد مونده میری چنتا از مباحث دستور عربی رو که برات ساده تر هستن رو میخونی و تست میزنی و آخر دست یه آزمون جامع میزنی انشالله درصدت از اینی که هست خیلی بالاتر میره



فکر کنم دیگه چیزی برا گفتن نمونده باشه و گفتنی ها رو گفتن دوستمون . 

فقط دوتا چیز بگم :
- ارایه تیپ تست های زیادی داره حدودا 4 تا اینا که باید بهشون اشنایی داشته باشی و اون طوری نیس که روش پاسخ دادن همشون کپی هم باشه. 
- دستور رو کاملا ول نکن 3 تا مبحث رو بخون ( ساختمان واژه - شیوه بلاغی - روابط واژگان )

----------


## Mobin.

> سلام 
> من سال دوممه کنکور میدم رشته خودم انسانی بود که بهش علاقه نداشتم و در نتیجه اصلا به کنکورش فکر نکردم گفتم کنکور زبان بدم سال اول به دلایلی که مفصله نتونستم چیزی بخونم و رتبه کنکور زبانم شد ۱۰هزار منطقه ۳ انتخاب رشته کردم ۳۵ تا هیچی قبول نشدم.
> امسالم تا الان دوباره برام مشکل پیش اومده نتدنستم چیزی بخونم البته وقتی سایتو برای ثبت نام ویرایش بستن من فهمیدم به ریاضی شدید علاقه دارم ولی دیر شده بود(ریاضیم خیلی ضعیفه اما بخاطر فیزیک بعدشم نجوم دوست داشتم بخونم از پایه و کنکورشو بدم)!
> بگذریم امسال هر جور شده مجبورم کنکور بدم چون خیلی تحت فشارم(خانواده و فامیل میگن داری عمرت و پشت کنکور هدر میدی رشته هایی که میخوای خوب نیستن-فکر کردن خوندم و...) خلاصه جونم براتون بگه از درس ۶ماهه کامل دورم امروز صبح از خودم کنکور عمومی گرفتم دوتا ...درصدام بدون خوندن شدن:
> ادبیات۳۵
> عربی۱۲
> دینی۳۳
> زبان عمومی ۳۶
> زبان تخصصی ۱۴
> ...


یه چیزی هم به سخنان دوستمون اضافه کنم که قرابت ادبیات . ترجمه عربی سر هم 18 تا تست اینا میشن . سعی کن توجه ویژه داشته باشی رو این دوتا

----------


## fateme.Sa

سلام دوستان ب منم یه راهنمایی بدید لطفا...نمیخام از عمومیا زبانو سفید بدم پایم بد نیس فقط وقت براش نزاشتم!

----------


## Nilay_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fateme.Sa


سلام دوستان ب منم یه راهنمایی بدید لطفا...نمیخام از عمومیا زبانو سفید بدم پایم بد نیس فقط وقت براش نزاشتم!


این تاپیکو ببینید : 

*دانلود جزوات  [زبان انگلیسی] ویژه کنکور 99 پیشنهادی artur

----------


## fateme.Sa

> *
> 
> این تاپیکو ببینید : 
> 
> *دانلود جزوات  [زبان انگلیسی] ویژه کنکور 99 پیشنهادی artur


مرسی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## lix_Max

> سلام دوستان ب منم یه راهنمایی بدید لطفا...نمیخام از عمومیا زبانو سفید بدم پایم بد نیس فقط وقت براش نزاشتم!


اگه توی چند روز باقی مونده با دیدن شام و ناهار و رخت خواب یاد لغات زبان بیوفتی قطعا سفید نمیزاری...

----------


## konkoor98

> سلام 
> من سال دوممه کنکور میدم رشته خودم انسانی بود که بهش علاقه نداشتم و در نتیجه اصلا به کنکورش فکر نکردم گفتم کنکور زبان بدم سال اول به دلایلی که مفصله نتونستم چیزی بخونم و رتبه کنکور زبانم شد ۱۰هزار منطقه ۳ انتخاب رشته کردم ۳۵ تا هیچی قبول نشدم.
> امسالم تا الان دوباره برام مشکل پیش اومده نتدنستم چیزی بخونم البته وقتی سایتو برای ثبت نام ویرایش بستن من فهمیدم به ریاضی شدید علاقه دارم ولی دیر شده بود(ریاضیم خیلی ضعیفه اما بخاطر فیزیک بعدشم نجوم دوست داشتم بخونم از پایه و کنکورشو بدم)!
> بگذریم امسال هر جور شده مجبورم کنکور بدم چون خیلی تحت فشارم(خانواده و فامیل میگن داری عمرت و پشت کنکور هدر میدی رشته هایی که میخوای خوب نیستن-فکر کردن خوندم و...) خلاصه جونم براتون بگه از درس ۶ماهه کامل دورم امروز صبح از خودم کنکور عمومی گرفتم دوتا ...درصدام بدون خوندن شدن:
> ادبیات۳۵
> عربی۱۲
> دینی۳۳
> زبان عمومی ۳۶
> زبان تخصصی ۱۴
> ...


دوست عزیز اگه قبولی دانشگاه آزاد یا پیام نور مد نظرته همین جوریم قبولی اما سراسری نه نمیشه بغیر از عمومیات که پایینه زبان تخصصیتم تو دیواره که امکان نداره تو ۱۷ روز که سهله تو ۱۷۰ روز بیاد بالا بعضیا فکر میکنن منحصرا زبان و هنر و گذاشتن که هر کی نرسید و نتونست درس بخونه بره این رشته ها وای خبر ندارن این رشته ها بخاطر ظرفیت کمشون. بسیار قبولی سختی دارن یا علی

----------


## maria_sbz

*سلام همگی 

دوستان من هم میخوام کنکور زبان بدم و هم کنکور تجربی 
ولیی خیلی بیشتر زبان رو میخوام
میخوام سراسری قبول شم ...علامه طباطبایی تهران  (چون اونجا مترجمی انگلیسی داره)
این چند روز باقی مونده فقط برای کنکور زبانم تلاش کنم یا در کنارش برای کنکور تجربی هم بخونم؟

و اینکه درصدهای لازم برای قبولی تو اون دانشگاهیی که گفتم رو نمیدونم چقدرن کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟

تشکر*

----------


## lix_Max

> *سلام همگی 
> 
> دوستان من هم میخوام کنکور زبان بدم و هم کنکور تجربی 
> ولیی خیلی بیشتر زبان رو میخوام
> میخوام سراسری قبول شم ...علامه طباطبایی تهران  (چون اونجا مترجمی انگلیسی داره)
> این چند روز باقی مونده فقط برای کنکور زبانم تلاش کنم یا در کنارش برای کنکور تجربی هم بخونم؟
> 
> و اینکه درصدهای لازم برای قبولی تو اون دانشگاهیی که گفتم رو نمیدونم چقدرن کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟
> 
> تشکر*


باید ببینید وضعیت تجربیتون چطوره.اگه امیدی به رشته خوب یا مورد علاقتون دارید پس ادامه بدید تجربی جمع بندی کنید.اگه هم نه به تجربی امید و علاقه دارید و زبان رو ترجیح میدید بهتره محکم عمومی و زبان تخصصی جمع بندی کنید برای دانشگاه علامه.درکل جوابش پیش خودتونه.موفق باشید

----------


## Frozen

> *سلام همگی 
> 
> دوستان من هم میخوام کنکور زبان بدم و هم کنکور تجربی 
> ولیی خیلی بیشتر زبان رو میخوام
> میخوام سراسری قبول شم ...علامه طباطبایی تهران  (چون اونجا مترجمی انگلیسی داره)
> این چند روز باقی مونده فقط برای کنکور زبانم تلاش کنم یا در کنارش برای کنکور تجربی هم بخونم؟
> 
> و اینکه درصدهای لازم برای قبولی تو اون دانشگاهیی که گفتم رو نمیدونم چقدرن کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟
> 
> تشکر*


*اگه زبان رو خیلی دوس داری برو چندتا نمونه کارنامه ببین و با توجه ب سطحت قضاوت کن ببین میتونی به درصداش برسی یا نوچ 
اگه دیدی میرسی ک کل انرژیتو بذار واسه زبان 
اگه دیدی نوچ ، اونوقت انرژیتو تو درسی بذار ک اگه قرار باشه یسال دیگه بخونی واسه کنکور ف برات مفید باشه*

----------


## konkoor98

> ایززززززززی
> 
> اگ با دقت بیشتری خونده بودید متوجه میشدید که ایشون گفتن زیر گروه چهار میخوان که خب ضریب زبان تخصصی تو این زیرگروه صفره.


مگه شما فکر کردی این دوستمون با این عمومیا رتبه میاره 
با این درصدا میره واسه ۱۰۰۰۰ اونموقع ببینیم سراسری قبولی
حالا شما ایزیییییییییی

----------


## Matean

چراکارنامه های قبولی کنکورزبان هیچ جا پیدانمیشه؟

----------


## konkoor98

> خب اصل تاپیکشون هم دقیقا به خاطر همینه!  که چیکار کنن این مدت که درصدشونو بکشن بالا
> که خب نظر من به شخصه اینه عمومی رو تو زمان کوتاه میشه خیلی قوی کرد
> حالا شاید بقیه نظر متفاوتی داشته باشن


تو ۱۵ روز ؟!!!!!! به خدا شما دست کنکور آسان است رو هم از پشت بستین چرا اینروزا مد شده امید الکی دادن یعنی آدم خوب و مهربون بودن بع تو تاپیک بغلی ۱۰۰۰ نفر به جای درس خوندن علافن که کنکور بیفته عقب بعدم همون ۳۰ مرداد میرن سر جلسه این تاپیکم که کسی که انسانی بوده پشت کنکوری بوده هنوز حتی نمیدونه ریاضی فیزیک علاقه داره یا نه رشتشم انسانیه بعد کنکور م زبان میخواد بده اونم تو ۱۷ روز آخه واقعا اگه یه همچین کسی بتونه ۲۰ درصد بذاره رو یه درسش معجزه کرده  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## konkoor98

> متوجه نشدم چی گفتین حقیقتا نمیدونه ریاضی فیزیک چیه ، رشتش انسانیه و میخواد کنکور زبان بده ... پریشان گویی محض 
> 
> بیخیال حالا من حوصله بحث طولانی ندارم
> 
> ولی ابدا امید الکی نمیدم مگر واقعا اطمینان داشته باشم...


کی پریشان گویی محض میکنه من ؟ من که واضح گفتم شما برو نوشته استارترو یه بار بخون نوشته پشت کنکوری انسانیم اما سال پیش به کنکور انسانی اصلا فکر نکردم امسال خواستم کنکور زبان بدم اما به نجوم علاقه دارم  :Yahoo (77):  ریاضیم دوست دارم فیزیکم ولی خیلی ضعیفه خود اینجور شخصیتی تازه ۱ سال طول میکشه بفهمه میخواد چیکار بکنه حالا شما فکر میکنید ۱۵ روز فرصت خوبیه براس که درصدای تو رنج ۲۰ درصدشو برسونه به ۶۰ یا ۷۰ درصد ؟!! اینجاست که میگن بعضی وقتا گفتن حقیقته تلخ بهتر از امید دادن واهی هست در ضمن منم با شما بحثی نداشتم شما نقل گرفتی

----------


## maria_sbz

> *اگه زبان رو خیلی دوس داری برو چندتا نمونه کارنامه ببین و با توجه ب سطحت قضاوت کن ببین میتونی به درصداش برسی یا نوچ 
> اگه دیدی میرسی ک کل انرژیتو بذار واسه زبان 
> اگه دیدی نوچ ، اونوقت انرژیتو تو درسی بذار ک اگه قرار باشه یسال دیگه بخونی واسه کنکور ف برات مفید باشه*


*
ممنونم حتما این کار رو انجام میدم 

پارسال درصد تخصصی زبانم شد 54 
*

----------

